# wax moths



## Jethro (Oct 22, 2006)

I read and hear all the ways to treat or not treat for mites, but what about wax moths? To me the apiguard is only in the hive when no suppers are on, so only the bees that go into winter are exposed. If you treat for wax moths you are putting para-moth in with/on top of the comb that will contain the honey. Assuming that I follow all the labels I am not nearly as bothered by the bees being contaminated that will be dead by the honey flow as I am by contaminated comb. So what do you do or treat with if you are chem free?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Some organic producers store their comb in a freezer, which to me is incredibly environmentally irresponsible, unless you are going to have that freezer space anyway for some other, more necessary purpose, such as meat production.

A Bacillus Thuregensis (BT) product used to be approved for treating stored supers. Various BT formulations are long used organic treatments for crops. Certan, the comb treatment product, license has run out for use in beekeeping in USA and is no longer being sold. However a product called Xentari which has the same active ingredients using the same variety of BT is being used by many beekeepers. Its sold for use on squash and can be used up until the day of squash harvest. This link is possibly a source for many beekeepers or at least squash farmers.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203563

However, this is technically an illegal treatment for use on beehives. A company representative at least casually considered trying to get it approved for beekeeping, but I don't know if that went anywhere or not.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

>If you treat for wax moths you are putting para-moth in with/on top of the comb that will contain the honey . . .

Wax moth treatment (Para-moth OR B. thuregenis) is ONLY applied to EMPTY comb. 
NEVER put INSIDE a hive ALONG w/ the bees.


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

If your goal is really "chemical-free," Certan or other forms of Bt would be ruled out. Bacillus thuringiensis (Bt) produces proteins that are toxic to some insects.

Please note that "organic" (including "certified organic") and "chemical-free" are not synonymous.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm nearly positive BT can be used AS LABELED in USDA certified organic farms. Such as organic squash. Genetically modified BT plants are not however.

Xentari on comb is not being used as labeled so its really, really not USDA certified organic.

edit: oh, that was your point, sorry!


----------



## CSbees (Aug 7, 2007)

Benzenes were once considered "suspect carciongens". Now scientists have linked exposure to them to the development of cancer. I am storing my combs(with no dark comb or pollen) just as they are due to the instruction from a reliable beekeeper with 30 years of experience. Go through the combs, check for dark comb or pollen. If there is none, place a board on top and one on bottom to keep out mice and store them as is. You will not even need to worry with them when the temps go below 40 degrees.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Really? I've never gotten good results storing supers without some treatment in our area (But, I no longer use the PDB). I've even froze them before storage and wax moths found their way in. Mice where usually the culprit in exposing the comb, but not always. 

What time of year does your friend put them in storage?


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

Temperature is pretty key in some of these comments. Just like other insects, wax moths stop moving (flying, crawling, leaving shelter) when the temperature gets below a certain threshold.

Storing supers at temperatures below freezing will prevent wax moth infestations. As soon as those supers warm up, they become vulnerable again.

Around here, supers stored outdoors over the winter are mighty safe from wax moths. Mice and other creatures are a different matter.


----------



## CSbees (Aug 7, 2007)

He has supers in storage now. He says he gets the minor wax moth which leaves a hairline track which the bees easily clean and repair. I was down there on Monday in his storage building where he had hive bodies with dark comb even that the wax moths haven't touched. My other friend is an avid user of para... and when we went to sourwood together his supers that smelled of the moth crystals, the bees skipped these 4 in between and went to store honey in the top super of the 14 that were stacked on.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

I may go too far, I know my wife isn't the happiest about it. After clearing a spot in the deep freeze I freeze each box, minimum two boxes at the same time with frames in, in the deep freeze, for about a week. Then I pull them out and tape the boxes together. Then they are set in the shed on a FLAT board with another on top and a cinder block or two on top to avoid warping. Worked well last winter, which was very warm until end of February, and I had wax moths all over the place, just not in the stored boxes. I also have homemade wax moth traps around the area. Like I said, maybe too excessive but I'm just building up drawn out frames, as I've been told they are a very valuable resource.


----------

